# Olympic Curler Caught Doping



## WhatInThe (Feb 18, 2018)

A Russian Olympic curler got caught doping with an endurance drug. A CURLER got caught doping.

https://sports.yahoo.com/russian-olympic-curler-involved-doping-case-sources-144404494.html

Hey I'll be the first to admit it's not the couch potato's sport people think it is but doping, really. I could even see cheating with the rock, broom or ice but doping for curling? Must admit they push that broom harder and faster than most janitors but do janitors dope to do their job year round?


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 18, 2018)

I need to take no-doze to watch curling.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 18, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I need to take no-doze to watch curling.



I do find it hypnotic at times. I will say the my appreciation for the sport grows every time I see it. With any doper are they doing it to see how much they can do in that sport or winning itself.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 18, 2018)

That's funny. 

Good thing hopscotch isn't an Olympic event - the sugar use among the 8-year olds would be obscene.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 18, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Good thing hopscotch isn't an Olympic event - the sugar use among the 8-year olds would be obscene.



New meaning to drinking the Kool Aid


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 19, 2018)

*Sabotaged urine sample?*

Wuh oh, Sabotage being explored because amounts detected in urine are above what a person would take. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...ities-explore-sabotage-possibility/ar-BBJjLsf


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 19, 2018)

Hard for me to imagine what the possible benefits could be to make it worthwhile to dope for that sport lol.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Feb 22, 2018)

It takes a housewife of 56 years to show them how to use a broom, we don't need drugs!  LOL


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2018)

I have to admit, based upon my ignorance of the sport I found it hilarious.

Then I watched a few YouTube videos. 

It's actually quite interesting - as one commentator said, "It's like chess on ice"

... plus, there's some cute ladies on the teams.


----------

